

Ask HN: What are some good product demo videos? - angilly

Hi everyone,<p>While making a product demo video recently[1], I spent some time looking around for really good product demo videos to use as references. I came across the original Dropbox video[2] which I thought was pretty good, but I wasn&#x27;t able to find many others.<p>If you have any examples for really good product demo videos, please share them here and let&#x27;s discuss the high and low points of each.<p>Thanks!<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=FM4exYgp0Hk
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=7QmCUDHpNzE
======
3pt14159
Shopify has a pretty good one, it humanizes the product pretty well:
[http://www.shopify.ca/](http://www.shopify.ca/)

~~~
angilly
Yeah interesting. They really fly through the product. The use of angles and
animations makes it so that you don't even try to spend time trying to read
what's on the screen. You just flow through everything really quick and get a
holistic sense for what's possible.

------
angilly
I should clarify that I'm talking about web product demos here: screencasts of
an application being used.

